# Mining Areas



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

Hubby and I are looking into coming across on a FSW Visa (Hubby is on the 29 list) and are looking at places we may like to venture. Have tried to do some research to no avail, as we are in Mining, which areas have a majority of the mining industry as we still want to work in that industry.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You should have a look at the following:-

Mining Jobs in Canada | CareerMine


----------

